# My very first doll pattern (knit)



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I wanted a little golly for the Christmas boxes and I wasn't happy with the ones available.
So, I made my very first pattern. The picture doesn't do it justice but he is a cutie and stands at around 6 inches. I used DPNs so he is knit in the round. I used scrap yarn to make him. And you can have one too.
My inspiration came from Jean Dale's tiny golly which is knit in garter stitch and flat.
http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/freetinygollypattern.htm


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Sue he is so sweet.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I guess a combination of bad lighting and the flash makes him look washed out. Will try for a better photo tomorrow.



amudaus said:


> Sue he is so sweet.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Love him sue,fantastic design as you say he's a real cutie fabulous work. :thumbup:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

He is so cute,thank you for sharing the link as I would love to make one for my sister who loves gollies!!!!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

he is cute but ,what the heck is a Golly?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

They were originally referred to as Golliwogs but to be politically correct the name has been changed to Golly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwogg



jgarrett28 said:


> he is cute but ,what the heck is a Golly?


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> They were originally referred to as Golliwogs but to be politically correct the name has been changed to Golly.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwogg
> 
> ...


well learn something everyday. I've never heard of such a thing! Thank You


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

He is so cute xx


----------



## China Doll (Oct 3, 2012)

They were made popular in the UK with the Marmalade Company who dished out little golly badges/brooches if you collected enough. However, as we have censors in England, even Enid Blyton children's books have been cleansed of those little black friends !!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Adorable - thank you!!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I love gollys. I used to collect the badges from the jam as a child, such a shame they became 'incorrect'. Maybe I'll knit one of these just for me as he is so cute. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## rossgall7166 (Apr 12, 2011)

Your Gollie is great sweetsue I have knitted many over the years.I have used that pattern with 12ply wool & size 7 needles for another size. It is a great way of using up scraps of wool.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

sweetsue said:


> I wanted a little golly for the Christmas boxes and I wasn't happy with the ones available.
> So, I made my very first pattern. The picture doesn't do it justice but he is a cutie and stands at around 6 inches. I used DPNs so he is knit in the round. I used scrap yarn to make him. And you can have one too.
> My inspiration came from Jean Dale's tiny golly which is knit in garter stitch and flat.
> http://home.alphalink.com.au/~woodsy/freetinygollypattern.htm


Hmmm....after looking at Jean Dale's pattern and yours, I have to say yours is much nicer, much better and more realistic proportions.

Well done!


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh i LOVE it! Something i want to do in the future too is make a golly.


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

It is so sad when something like this happens. Gollies were special friends to several generations of children. Even today, I get requests from (adult! as well as 'littlies') for a Golly, and I love knitting them and working out individual colour combinations for their clothing.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't think of anything else made that is a double edge sword as gollies. A doll for many to love and a subliminal reminder to blacks of days gone by.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, he is so sweet. You have done a wonderful job on him.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you all. I put him on Ravelry and you should have heard the backlash. Well, I took down the photo but the pattern link is still there.
Cheers
Sue


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

Some people are too full of complexes and 'inherited guilt' over how certain situations should be handled. People love my Gollies, and every now and again I get requests for one.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

A better pic of my doll along with Ted (his best friend).
Ted is made using Cassidy Clark's pattern. I just added an extra row between decreases on the leg.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teddy-10


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

You have a talent for embodying your knitted chums with personality. Thanks for sharing


----------

